
OCZ scales up SSD Production in response to hard drive shortage. - gglanzani
http://www.storagereview.com/ocz_announces_plans_scale_ssd_production
======
adestefan
I hope the QC doesn't drop even further for OCZ products. I've had decent luck
with them, but I've heard horror stories from others.

------
epscylonb
Anything that could push ssd prices down in the long run is good news.

I am really hoping MicroSoft and Sony decide to put an SSD in their upcoming
consoles, that kind of volume would help lower prices too.

------
baq
...which is the obvious thing to do, given that $/GB doubled for hdds in the
last few weeks.

------
rs
Well, once the factories in Thailand are back online next year (read
somewhere, can't find the link, sorry), wouldn't it make the scaling redundant
?

~~~
marcf
There are economies of scale for SSDs. Thus if there is more demand, you can
afford to build out the costly infrastructure to create the SSDs at a lower
cost because of the volume.

Expect that a significant percentage of the HDD market to never shift back
from SSDs even after the factories come on line.

~~~
pasbesoin
The problem as described has a long enough timeframe that I expect to see
production shifted out of Thailand -- or at least away from low-lying areas.
(Production facilities are, as I understand it, deliberately relatively
disposable, these days. Were I responsible, I would not risk a repeat --
especially in light of news and predictions regarding climate change. I would
also want to start rebuilding capacity now or as soon as possible, as opposed
to in X months.)

A subsequent question may be, then, will this shift be of existing, mechanical
drive production, or to some significant degree into SSD's?

I don't know about the ownership of parent companies and the remaining value
in existing equipment -- and time to restore it -- vs. new capital investment,
to make a specific prediction. The Thais also provide some skilled labor;
unfortunately (for them), I don't see that -- in my pure, relatively
uninformed guestimate -- as predominating in decisions that are made.

